# Possible round worm in 5 month old tpoo



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not worry too much - if he had a very heavy worm burden I am sure your vet would have noticed, although I am surprised you were not prescribed a worm treatment as routine. Just about all pups get worms - they need worming regularly throughout their lives, and young pups need worming every month. Get a good treatment from your vet, and use it as advised, and you should have no more problems.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you save the worm? I know it's gross, but the easiest way for the vet to diagnose and get the right meds. The reason I say that is a cough is associated with tapeworm. Tapeworm will not show up in a fecal exam. Tapeworm requires different medication than the other worms.

A roundworm will look like angelhair or vermicelli pasta. Tapeworm is flat, like fettucine.

Collect a sample of poop today, your vet will need it. Put it in the fridge so it is "fresh".


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If it is round worm, it is very easy to treat. We use Strongit T three times, two weeks apart. The nice thing about it is it dissolves the worms so you do not have to look at the disgusting things! I would take a fecal sample with you to the vet because, as has been said, tapeworm requires a different treatment.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What sort of dewormer was used? If it's from a grocery store it's probably totally unreliable, your vet will be able to give something that should work.

He puked up a worm? And then it moved? I probably would have been dry heaving while emitting a very high pitched girly sound. I have a gag reflex of steel when it comes to poop or pee, but vomit? With worms? O.m.g. I can see why you want it gone so fast.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am disappointed that your vet did not check for worms at the first examination. I know my vet says she never believes breeder's about deworming and always checks herself. Swizzle did not have any but I know many people whose puppies did. I think it is a great idea to collect the worm (poor you) so your vet can take a look at it. I don't think curling up means it is roundworm - most worms will do this. OK - my stomach is getting a little wonky now so I am leaving this thread.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Some breeders that do heavy routine worming do it because they have existing worm problems on their property/in their dogs. Just because the breeder wormed "3 times" doesn't mean it was properly done. One med gets 1 dose 3 days in a row - and it needs to be done at least twice. A breeder could say it's had wormer 3 times, but it was actually only one dose. Another med gets one dose, 2 weeks apart, for 3 doses. 

Worms in dogs are extremely common, and there is some discussion on whether or not they are harmful. But then again, there is research going on right now treating human allergies with roundworms. uke:

I'm more concerned for human health with worms. NEVER LET A PUPPY (or any dog) LICK YOU. (Unless you like getting roundworm..., or ameobas....) uke:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually as a groomer you can easily identify Tapeworms. I find them all the time on the dogs bottom, looks & feels like dried rice. They do show up in the poop as very little segments & they do wiggle around. Most of the time though owners never check their dogs poop. But if they have enough of an infestation it shows up on the dogs hairs on the hind end. Worms are quite common. For Round, whip etc... I use Trifexis which takes care of fleas (which is the vector? for tapeworm), round, heart, whip, hook. Great product & down here in the south we use treatment year round since the fleas dont die. Hate those suckers & topical does NOT work here, if lucky 2 wks but really what's the point. Trifexis works. when your pup is healthy again ask your vet about Trifexis.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Just as with antibiotics that are used inappropriately and we have developed resistant bacteria, there are also parasites of all kinds, including worms which have developed resistance. It is possible to de-worm (had to throw that "de" in as I was harshly reprimanded one time by someone informing me that we weren't giving our dogs worms, we were getting rid of them. Still brings as smile to my face as.. I think that was pretty apparent and I'm normally too lazy to write out the "de" <VBG>) an infinite number of times and still have dogs with worms. If they have developed a resistance.. you can probably overdose the dog with super high quantities without ever killing a worm. 



tortoise said:


> Some breeders that do heavy routine worming do it because they have existing worm problems on their property/in their dogs. Just because the breeder wormed "3 times" doesn't mean it was properly done. One med gets 1 dose 3 days in a row - and it needs to be done at least twice. A breeder could say it's had wormer 3 times, but it was actually only one dose. Another med gets one dose, 2 weeks apart, for 3 doses. uke:


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

How awful and horrifying! Sorry you had to experience that.... let us know when you're puppy is recovered...

I have a question about this... I live in Canada and gave Sprout advantage multi (for fleas and worms) once / month until November. The vet indicated that he doesn't need the meds until Spring again, anyone else in the north get this advice from the vet ? I want to make sure he doesn't have a chance of acquiring worms!

Thanks
Laura.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Round worm is very common, so try not to worry. When a dog vomits up the actual worm, though, it usually means they have a pretty heavy infestation. I would not be at all surprised if after worming he passes a bunch of worms. yeck. I am so glad you found out, though. Puppies can not grow or develop nicely if stuffed with worms. Good news is- they are easy to get rid of.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just to butt in here, do you have young children at home with your puppy? The reason I'm asking is children can get canine roundworms from handling a puppy with some pretty serious effects. 

Either way, be diligent about picking up stools as soon as possible. I had a breeder, years ago, advise me not to rake the stool into a pile for pick up because that can spread the eggs over a larger area. She told me to pick up each and every stool right where it happened to be to prevent recontamination.

If there are children around, especially toddlers, no handling puppy untill he is dewormed and (I'm sure you already do this) wash hands and face after handling the puppy. You may want to give puppy a bath, too as I understand that the eggs can be found in their fur/hair.

BTW, your puppy should be just fine. Most puppies and kittens have roundworms, it's part of being a baby. Just keep after the deworming schedule and fecal exams, keep everything as clean as possible (again, I am sure you already do) and relax and enjoy your baby.

I'm not trying to scare you about the puppy, just want you to be aware of any potential dangers.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to respond. To clear things up: He has not been to a vet yet. Our "friend" who is a vet was at the auction where I got him and just looked at him briefly. I intended on having him dewormed when I take him to the vet ( we deworm our dogs monthly with their heartworm preventative) but since he didn't appear to have worms in the beginning I was in no hurry.

Sunday at 1am (after working myself into a frenzy) I took him to the e-vet. I was mostly concerned because he was coughing so much and he began snoring. I read that pneumonia could develop due to the worms. He was also sleeping most of Sunday. I did not save the worm to give the vet. It was round, not flat. They did a fecal and came up with open round worm eggs. They checked him for dehydration (he was fine) and checked to see if his appetite was ok (it was, he apparently was just more interested in sleeping at home than dry food.) They gave him an injection of reglan to get his insides moving and dewormed him with nemex II. They also sent us home with antibiotics (metronidazole or flagyl -for GI) because they said it was impossible to be sure that he didn't have anything funky going on inside. They also recommended that I feed him a bland diet for a few days.

And yes, why he vomited the worm and then it MOVED I freaked out. I am a nurse, but I was screaming. Then I realized I was just scaring him so I pulled myself together.

Here are my concerns now- Since Sunday night when he went in, he has only had 3 bowel movements. 2 on Monday and one on Tuesday---- None today. The BM on tuesday was at 2pm and now, 27.5 hours later there is still NOTHING. Another concerning fact is that only one bowel movement had visible worms in it! And he is STILL coughing! The e-vet confirmed that he does NOT have kennel cough (although she was convinced he did because he is a puppy... then she examined him and said he didn't.) When he is having bowel movements, I am picking it up right away and bleaching the area ( the e vet said to do this.) My guess is that he either reinfected himself at his breeders (if she didn't pick up the mess right away) or came into contact with it at the pet store. I just feel bad that he had it for over 2 weeks without me noticing.

Oh! and there are no small children in the home so we aren't too concerned for ourselves.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Naw, pat yourself on the back for being a good dog mom. Most people don't know or don't care to know, and they get whatever wormer stuff is cheapest at the grocery store. And forget to give the second dose! So the dog may carry a parasite load it's entire life.

You're doing good. 

He'll still have some worms at various stages in the life cycle until after his next dose of nemex. If he's healthy / vet checked for everything else - sounds like he has been - then give meds and diet as directed until a couple weeks after that next dose of nemex. I can't remember if it is 10 or 14 days apart? Don't ask me! :ahhhhh::ahhhhh: lol


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Pups can get roundworms from mama's milk, adults can carry the parasite but not be affected until severely stressed. You are a good dog mom. Just relax and he will get better. Keep up with the meds and offering him food.

One of the side effects of metronidizole is anorexia. It can really ruin his appetite for a few days. Just offer him small amounts of really good quality food and he will be ok. While he is on antibiotics, you may want to offer him some yogurt, too, to help keep his GI tract flora in good shape. Antibiotics wipe out all bacterial flora, even the good stuff he needs for digestion. 

If you are feeling stressed about his eating, he will feel stress, too. Try to relax so he can. You'll be ok. You're doing a great job.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

But he IS eating. He's eating a lot (not over eating, but a good amount) and he hasn't had a BM. I'm not overly worried (yet) but I am concerned. Most of my worry currently is about his cough.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Could be the metronidazole - it's used for diarrhea. Take him for a long walk - movement causes movement.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sprout went through two bouts of _really_ bad constipation. He went three days without a movement, although he did try. It was so sad. We couldn't even take him for a walk because he'd try to go the whole time . He was also on antibiotics.

Anyway - I had heard to give a tablespoon of olive oil.... I was skeptical and didn't imagine it would work, but it only took about 20 minutes and he could go.

What a relief! I highly recommend this remedy!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. He is going now; but it is diarrhea. One of my other dogs has developed a cough and it is making me wonder if he gave her something


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, for diarrhea, give canned pumpkin - not the pumpkin pie filling, just canned pumpkin. Works like a charm.  

As for the cough, wonder if it could possibly be an inhalent allergy, we have been having some strange weather lately. Maybe a little chamimile tea in their food with the canned pumpkin. 

Dumb question, were your dogs vaccinated for kennel cough? I had 2 dogs that ended up with a chronic (read 8 years) cough after my vet insisted on giving them the internasal vaccine. I was livid and none of my dogs will ever be vaccinated for that again. I was told two things about the internasal vaccine. One, if a vocal dog gets the vaccine, it could possibly cause a cough since the vaccine plus barking can irritate the throat and two, some bloodlines (according to a breeder that advised me against vaccinating for KK) are sensitive to it causing a chronic cough. 

Maybe try a humidifier for a few days in the room where they spend the most time may help.

I don't know if any of this might help you, but it's all things I have done in the past that has helped my guys. 

Best wishes for a quick and complete recovery for all of you.


----------

